# The Journal of Father Gerald Klenner



## shivamuffin (Nov 27, 2003)

I wanted to create a source of hooks, both subtle and not so subtle. This was what I came up with.

http://f5.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/4JLFPw...ui42Yd20qa3U5pFvIveRImXMg/Journal Klenner.rtf


----------

